# Hashimoto's and Extreme Cold



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

For those who have symptoms of extreme cold


----------



## Sue (Mar 30, 2015)

Found the new thread having contributed to it on the old thread. Of course it's not just applicable to Hashimoto's as I've had it twice and I don't have H. Looking back over the posts so far on the other thread it is interesting how those who have the extreme coldness tend to have acquired it and then there's no let up.

In my case I did not have cold intolerance after the TT but got it badly and so severely that I had to have two terminations, when pregnant. On both occasions my thyroid numbers were in the normal range.

On both occasions I went from normal to EXTREME cold intolerance virtually overnight when pregnant and then after each termination (done because I simple couldn't exist in the state I was in) I reverted to normal temperatures immediately. So, does this tell us something....? I don't really know what - perhaps that when the body is under extreme stress post TT then we are more vulnerable. Sue


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> On both occasions my thyroid numbers were in the normal range.


Care to share those numbers and ranges?

Did you have a baseline of thyroid function prior to the pregnancies?

I've always struggled with heat and barely perspire which does not help. Does not matter where my thyroid levels are - just who I am I guess.


----------



## Sue (Mar 30, 2015)

Well this 'too cold' thread isn't hotting up yet.....hope original posters from the old thread find it.

My numbers were all within normal ranges when I was pregnancy on the two occasions that I got the extreme cold intolerance.

But crucially I didn't get pre pregnancy levels. I am possibly (if brave enough given what happened before) going to have an embryo transfer late summer with the final remaining embryo. So this time I will have usual thyroid bloods (TSH T4 T3) done pre pregnancy and also calcium and parathyroid. Then as soon as I get a positive test I will re test and then again if/when I get those same cold intolerance symptoms.

In my case (unlike the other posters) I went form completely normal in terms of temperature tolerance to completely and utterly unable to manage within a week of getting pregnant and the very second I was no longer pregnant my temperature perception reverted to normal. So to me this speaks about the extremely pressures put on the body by becoming pregnant. However for the posters with long term chronic cold intolerance that can't obviously be the explanation. It is just very very complicated. Sue


----------

